# JFormatterTextField und JButton in JList (ListCellRenderer)



## hendto (4. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Problem. JFormatterTextField und JButton habe ich in JList (eigene ListCellRenderer) eingebaut. Aber ich kann die Componente nicht verwenden (ich kann nicht klicken oder der Mauszeiger ändert sich nicht, wenn es auf dem JFormatterTextField ist)

Weisst jemand, was fehlt nocht, damit man die Componente bedienen kann?

Danke Voraus.


----------



## Ebenius (4. Apr 2009)

Die Zellen einer JList sind immer passiv. Sie werden mit einem Renderer gezeichnet, haben aber keinen Editor. Entweder nimmst Du ein JPanel (besser eine Ableitung davon die Scrollable implementiert) und packst alle Komponenten darauf. Oder Du nimmst eine JTable mit nur einer Spalte und setzt Renderrer und Editor. Oder Du erweiterst die JList um ein CellEditor-Komzept analog zur JTable. Das hab ich schonmal gemacht (Quelltext hab ich nicht, früherer Arbeitgeber, und dürfte ich auch nicht rausgeben). Damit Ist schon einiger Aufwand verbunden.

Ebenius


----------



## hendto (4. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Ein JPanel habe ich genommen. Alle Componente, die ich genannt habe, habe ich in JPanel eingefügt. Aber es ist passiv (wie Du gesagt hast).


----------

